# (TN) For Stud HRCH Will E B Ready 4 Dawn (Willie)



## Css200 (Aug 2, 2012)

Willie is sired by FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF and my female Lizzy Cat Ready Dawn. Willie was my pick of the litter in Lizzy’s first breeding. Willie is a high drive 65lb dark red golden retriever. Willie excels in hunt tests as well as real hunting. Willie achieved his HRCH title before the age of two. At just over two, Willie was one of the 6 youngest dogs at the fall 2014 grand and made it to the second series. Willie shows promise as a grand dog as well as a master hunter dog. Despite Willie’s high drive he has the off switch that allows him to live inside with me. Willie has one of the strongest pedigrees you will find in a golden. Going back 5 generations you will find 1 NAFC, 8 FC’s, 15 AFC’s, 1 NAFTCH, 6 FTCH’s, 6 AFTCH’s, 15 MH’s, 3 GRHRCH’s, and 8 HRCH’s as well as many QAA’s and obedience titles. Willie has OFA good hips, normal elbows, and will have CERF done soon. To see Willie’s pedigree click on the link Willie's Pedigree. Also, for pictures and updates of Willie visit his Facebook page Willie's Facebook. Contact Shelby Smith [email protected] or 901-461-9042.


----------

